# II- XYZ - Lovin' it!



## equitax

Thanks to the advice found on TUG, I have managed to capitalise on XYZ!

Relinquished Studio at Grande Vista

Confirmed - 2BDR at Surf Club 

XYZ confirmed - 2BDR at Surf Club

Happy me!


----------



## glypnirsgirl

AWESOME! Hope that you have great trip*S*.

elaine


----------



## tahoeJoe

*More Info Please*

Congrats on your XYZ week in Aruba. A nice resort. 

I know generally what an XYZ week is but are there any posts with more specific information? Such as who can get these weeks? How far in advance can one book? Do the destinations ever change? Can they be booked on-line or only with an agent on the phone? Are these weeks a temporary special promotion or a on-going long time thing with II? 

-TJ


----------



## heathpack

More folks will answer soon, I'm sure, but here's what I know:
Anyone can book, you are supposed to only be able to book unit size of your original deposit but some report you can book the same unit size that you obtained in exchange (this was a recent experience of mine as well), resorts available & time into the future you can book vary but generally it is oversupplied areas, low or shoulder season, less than 6 months in advance.

Can't book Hyatts, Four Seasons & holiday weeks.

XYZ apparently has been around awhile, not sure how long, and it sounds like it will be an on-going thing, but subject to change or discontinuation at any time.

IMO, XYZ gives II a pretty serious leg up on RCI.  OP took the studio portion of their lock out & traded for 2 two BR units, presumably got another 1-2 weeks use out of the 1BR side of their unit.

H


----------



## frenchieinme

heathpack said:


> More folks will answer soon, I'm sure, but here's what I know:
> Anyone can book, you are supposed to only be able to book unit size of your original deposit but some report you can book the same unit size that you obtained in exchange (this was a recent experience of mine as well), resorts available & time into the future you can book vary but generally it is oversupplied areas, low or shoulder season, less than 6 months in advance.
> 
> Can't book Hyatts, Four Seasons & holiday weeks.
> 
> XYZ apparently has been around awhile, not sure how long, and it sounds like it will be an on-going thing, but subject to change or discontinuation at any time.
> 
> IMO, XYZ gives II a pretty serious leg up on RCI.  OP took the studio portion of their lock out & traded for 2 two BR units, presumably got another 1-2 weeks use out of the 1BR side of their unit.
> 
> H



I believe the XYZ exchange is basically for a low demand period.  If anyone can attest otherwise, I would like to know.  The way it was expalined to me this XYZ exchange occurs when II has excess inventory which by definition is in low demand times like Jan in FL.  Has anyone got an XYZ exchange is a high demand low supply season?

frenchieinme


----------



## heathpack

frenchieinme said:


> I believe the XYZ exchange is basically for a low demand period.  If anyone can attest otherwise, I would like to know.  The way it was expalined to me this XYZ exchange occurs when II has excess inventory which by definition is in low demand times like Jan in FL.  Has anyone got an XYZ exchange is a high demand low supply season?
> 
> frenchieinme



OP found a nice loophole, then, that works for them.  Weather-wise, there is no off season in Aruba, which to too far south to have hurricane concerns.  Weather otherwise basically does not vary season to season.  Low season in Aruba has more to do with when others want to travel than with there being truly a bad time to go.  By defination, OP can go when he/she can go, therefore the season is not low for them.

Maybe this is the next XYZ challenge- Tuggers should come up with a list of good locales with off-season availability, but in which the off season is just as pleasant a time to visit.  Hilton Head in winter, maybe not.  Aruba in Fall, yes!

This does not help Tuggers tied to school schedules, but for those that are not, such a list could be great.

I would suggest April in Cancun, after Easter.  Palm Springs early Jan.  Hawaii Sept.  Scottsdale October.  These are all just ideas, not first hand experiences.

Our XYZs have been Palm Springs Dec, Vegas Jan, and Scottsdale Labor Day.

H


----------



## Quimby4

There was some discussion a while back that XYZ was only available until Oct. 2011...Were you able to book past Oct.?

Called II and found out that they are only booking the 2 for 1 exchange, June - Oct. 2011.


----------



## TSPam

I was told on Saturday that they were booking November but not the holiday. I was also told that it was like unit size for like unless that location only had larger. So, in Orlando a studio would exchange for a studio but in some place that only had 2 bedrooms that is what you could get.


----------



## tiel

We got 2 XYZs last week, for the first time ever.  We were told they were good until Nov 30, 2011.  No mention was made of the holiday being excluded, but we didn't ask either.  Now, we're trying to figure out how we can take advantage of them.


----------



## timeflies

What are XYZ's?


----------



## tahoeJoe

frenchieinme said:


> The way it was expalined to me this XYZ exchange occurs when II has excess inventory which by definition is in low demand times like Jan in FL.  :



If January in Florida is low demand times then sign me up! I prefer Florida in January than June, July, August or even  September. 

These XYZ weeks may be even more valuable than I thought. 

-TJ


----------



## slomac

I thought XYZ could not be used in Hawaii.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## yumdrey

slomac said:


> I thought XYZ could not be used in Hawaii.  Can someone confirm?



That's what WE hear from II rep usually, but a Tugger reported that they got Hawaii (not just Hawaii, it was a Marriott Hawaii) with XYZ.
Also, higher II rep could reserve "forbidden weeks".
So it is a pure luck, it depends which II rep you talk to.


----------



## cissy

*Do you have to request the XYZ?*

I exchanged my Ocean Pointe for Ocean Watch a couple of weeks ago, and nothing was mentioned about the XYZ promo.  Do I need to call II?


----------



## rickandcindy23

cissy said:


> I exchanged my Ocean Pointe for Ocean Watch a couple of weeks ago, and nothing was mentioned about the XYZ promo.  Do I need to call II?



I just booked a week with the XYZ promotion at Marriott's Cypress Harbour for September.  HOT, but the kids will like it.

You do have to call.  If you have a week you recently exchanged, and the start date hasn't begun yet, you can get the bonus week.  But a call is necessary, and you need to mention XYZ.


----------



## dioxide45

Guess the price of XYZs will be going up with the new $169 domestic phone exchange fee


----------



## yumdrey

dioxide45 said:


> Guess the price of XYZs will be going up with the new $169 domestic phone exchange fee



When does it start?
I had an XYZ to Marriott's Grand Chateau 2BR last week, and paid $159.

$169 is a still bargain when you get a whole week in a nice resort!
I got XYZs for 6 marriotts all in 2BRs.


----------



## dioxide45

yumdrey said:


> When does it start?
> I had an XYZ to Marriott's Grand Chateau 2BR last week, and paid $159.
> 
> $169 is a still bargain when you get a whole week in a nice resort!
> I got XYZs for 6 marriotts all in 2BRs.



Effective July 1 according to the most recent Interval World magazine.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

We own at Grande Vista from 2004 and did not know about this xyz, is there any site where I can read the rules about it? Who is supposed to inform you about it, II members or Marriott members? Sometimes I had to exchange my 2 bdr with a one bdr because there was'nt availability in the place we wanted to go! So I could have had the chance to get one more week of holidays 
Now we have 3 weeks booked at the Cove in St Thomas, how can I use this xyz(what's the meaning of it?)
Thanks for your hints!


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
When you have made an exchange and the exchange has not yet happened  you can use that exchange to request an XYZ 2- for 1 and get another. Once you take the vacation you cannot use XYZ. You must make the XYZ exchange before the trip that it is using. The XYZ week can be after the original exchange. [OK, that sounds confusing to me and I understand it  ].
There are other rules. 
It is a like for like exchange so usually you will get the same size of unit that you originally exchanged. This is not always so. If you request at a resort that only has units bigger than you exchanged you may get the larger room. 
Also, they use a grid to see what is available. It is usually places with lots of inventory. 
It does not go out that far. A few weeks ago it went to the end of November. But, in May it only went until June.


----------



## dmbrand

Just booked my first XYZ exchange to Marriott's Timber Lodge in Tahoe!  A two bedroom in Sept appeared early this morning, and was still there when I called at 8am(CST).:whoopie:

And yes, the price has increased to $169; still an incredible deal.


----------



## heathpack

Nice XYZ snag!  September is a good time to be in Tahoe.

H


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
I was just talking to II and XYZ now goes into December. Stops before the Holidays


----------



## Quimby4

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> I was just talking to II and XYZ now goes into December. Stops before the Holidays



*I am looking to do an XYZ for March 2012, could someone PM me when they hear the booking window is opened into March 2012?*

Thanks to this thread I booked an XYZ for Dec. in Palm Springs.

I wonder if I could book an XYZ for my XYZ booking....does that make sense?

The II rep I spoke to said XYZ was only available at destinations with excess inventory like Palm Springs, Vegas, Orlando.  I asked about Hawaii and he said no.  He also said only studios were allowed to be booked in Vegas and Palm Springs...does that sound right?

Many thanks!


----------



## redrew22

dmbrand said:


> Just booked my first XYZ exchange to Marriott's Timber Lodge in Tahoe!  A two bedroom in Sept appeared early this morning, and was still there when I called at 8am(CST).:whoopie:
> 
> And yes, the price has increased to $169; still an incredible deal.



When you say it appeared early this morning, what are you looking at? Getaways?

Thanks


----------



## BevL

luvtraveling said:


> When you say it appeared early this morning, what are you looking at? Getaways?
> 
> Thanks



It would be available as an exchange, not a getaway.


----------



## dmbrand

I was searching in the exchanges, using one of my units.  I had been looking online every day at 6am CST for about 3-4 weeks waiting for one to appear; then waiting impatiently until Interval to open, so I could call to get the XYZ.


----------



## Quimby4

dmbrand said:


> I was searching in the exchanges, using one of my units.  I had been looking online every day at 6am CST for about 3-4 weeks waiting for one to appear; then waiting impatiently until Interval to open, so I could call to get the XYZ.



The only way to get an XYZ is to call, you cannot book it yourself online.


----------



## dioxide45

Quimby4 said:


> The only way to get an XYZ is to call, you cannot book it yourself online.



I think Dawn knows that, she had to wait impatiently to call Ii for the XYZ after seeing the unit available online.


----------



## Quimby4

dioxide45 said:


> I think Dawn knows that, she had to wait impatiently to call Ii for the XYZ after seeing the unit available online.



You're right!  Too quick of a response


----------



## happyfoot

*XYZ Exchange*

Just wanted to share that I booked my first XYZ exchange on July 6.  Got a 1 bedroom Marriott Grande Vista (one of our home resorts  while we will be in the Orlando area in September after attending my husband's annual Red Diamond reunion in DC.  Hubby & I are *so happy*!  We have been MVCI owners since 1997 and just recently found out about XYZ exchanges.  Thanks to Dioxide for all your helpful posts on daily digest.

As usual, trying to save $$ here & there, I am trying to find out if there will be any US/IOA discounts coming up in September.  I know about UTC, etc. Ideally we would just like to do one day (WWOHP is a must) because we will mostly be doing Disney (have AP).  Also just found out about Orlando's Magical Dining Month in September & am psyched about that.  Anyone "been there, done that?"


----------



## Zib

*xyz's*

This is very interesting as I have 3 pending reservations with II and did not know about xyz's but I'm still confused.  What is the difference between xyz and the bonus weeks you get with some deposits.  Sounds like the same thing to me???  You have or book a reservation and then request an xyz?  Do they issue a certificate or something?  Then you look online at ANY? availability (but NOT the Getaways?  Why not? I thought they were the oversupply?).  When you see something you want, you call and ask if you can get it on xyz? Is this right?  Still don't quite understand where you find them and how you tell if they will go xyz or not.  Oh well, I guess I'll call II on Monday and ask about it, as I have 3 pending reservations and I guess I'm missing out on something.  Thanks everyone for this interesting info.


----------



## dioxide45

Zib said:


> This is very interesting as I have 3 pending reservations with II and did not know about xyz's but I'm still confused.  What is the difference between xyz and the bonus weeks you get with some deposits.  Sounds like the same thing to me???  You have or book a reservation and then request an xyz?  Do they issue a certificate or something?  Then you look online at ANY? availability (but NOT the Getaways?  Why not? I thought they were the oversupply?).  When you see something you want, you call and ask if you can get it on xyz? Is this right?  Still don't quite understand where you find them and how you tell if they will go xyz or not.  Oh well, I guess I'll call II on Monday and ask about it, as I have 3 pending reservations and I guess I'm missing out on something.  Thanks everyone for this interesting info.



Nothing online, no certificates. You have to call II and ask about the XYZ.


----------



## hefleycatz

Call II and find a rep that can help you with the XYZ "2 for 1" exchange. (You might have to try a couple reps, as some have no idea what your talking about.)  You can get some idea of what areas are open and then decide.  You must make your XYZ exchange before your original exchange happens.  You pay just the exchange fee for the week on the XYZ'd exchange.  Usually only the same size room as you have exchanged, but there are some that have gotten larger.  It is based on what is in the inventory.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

*XYZ exchange*

I've been told by my Marriott rep. that Caribbean resorts are not included in the XYZ deal. Is that true?


----------



## dmbrand

Aruba is eligible for XYZ in May, June, Aug, Sept, Oct, and Nov, according to the grid/list used for accommodation certificates(I use this list as a base of which locations are eligible).  Other months may be up to the discretion of the II rep.

The other Caribbean islands don't appear on the list, but that doesn't mean you can't call and ask.  One II rep told me that if a specific resort and week were listed in both the exchange window and getaway window, during off peak times, then it could be used for XYZ.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

Thanks Dawm you've been useful, could you, please, or anyone that is informed PM me the name or extencion of good and knowable I.I. rep.?


----------



## JPrisco

Had to call twice before I got a rep who could get me a 2BR at Sabal Palms for my 1BR MGV original deposit.
$169 for a whole week in Oct in a 2BR is fantastic!
Food and Wine Festival here I come.

Thanks for reminding me about the XYZ!


----------



## enma

Does anyone know if Orlando is available for XYZ in June?


----------



## ada903

June 2012 is not open yet.


----------



## enma

ada903 said:


> June 2012 is not open yet.



I know that June -12 is not open yet but I was wondering if anyone knows from previous experience if Orlando in June is typically available for XYZs or ACs. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## ada903

Yes, it was open this year in June, I booked a two bedroom at cypress harbor June 24.



enma said:


> I know that June -12 is not open yet but I was wondering if anyone knows from previous experience if Orlando in June is typically available for XYZs or ACs. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## dioxide45

I called the other day about Aruba and was told that they only had Aruba available for October and November.


----------



## Sandy VDH

So let me get this straight.  I have a res booked for December for Orlando.  I actually have xmas booked.  But I could XYZ another week likely the week before (available now) or the week after (available soon) for the $169 fee ONLY. 

If available, if excess inventory, come on its Orlando, of course there is excess inventory.

Did I get that right?


----------



## heathpack

Sandy Lovell said:


> So let me get this straight.  I have a res booked for December for Orlando.  I actually have xmas booked.  But I could XYZ another week likely the week before (available now) or the week after (available soon) for the $169 fee ONLY.
> 
> If available, if excess inventory, come on its Orlando, of course there is excess inventory.
> 
> Did I get that right?



Yes, you got it.  Unit size you book is supposed to be equivalent to size of your original deposit.

H


----------



## LAX Mom

Sandy Lovell said:


> So let me get this straight.  I have a res booked for December for Orlando.  I actually have xmas booked.  But I could XYZ another week likely the week before (available now) or the week after (available soon) for the $169 fee ONLY.
> 
> If available, if excess inventory, come on its Orlando, of course there is excess inventory.
> 
> Did I get that right?



Sandy,
You need to call II and see if Orlando is on the grid for December. They have a grid and certain areas are available if it is low season there. I would guess the week before your Xmas week is probably available, but after would be New Year's so probably not. I don't think XYZ weeks are offered during holiday periods.

Also, not everything you see online is offered as an XZY. I've called about some locations & during a particular month only about half of the online availability shows as an option for an XYZ. You never know which weeks they'll let you book until you call & talk to a rep.


----------



## TSPam

Hi, 
As of yesterday XYZ went into December but stops before the holidays.


----------



## kimlinh01

Hi, I know it's too early now but do you think XYZ will be available next June for Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale?  It's a nice resort but very hot in the summer.  Also if anyone has the phone and extension for a Worldmark rep that knows about XYZ please PM me.
Thanks!


----------



## heathpack

kimlinh01 said:


> Hi, I know it's too early now but do you think XYZ will be available next June for Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale?  It's a nice resort but very hot in the summer.  Also if anyone has the phone and extension for a Worldmark rep that knows about XYZ please PM me.
> Thanks!



I think there is a good chance.  We are going to Westin Kierland on an XYZ over Labor Day.

H


----------



## kds4

happyfoot said:


> Just wanted to share that I booked my first XYZ exchange on July 6.  Got a 1 bedroom Marriott Grande Vista (one of our home resorts  while we will be in the Orlando area in September after attending my husband's annual Red Diamond reunion in DC.  Hubby & I are *so happy*!  We have been MVCI owners since 1997 and just recently found out about XYZ exchanges.  Thanks to Dioxide for all your helpful posts on daily digest.
> 
> As usual, trying to save $$ here & there, I am trying to find out if there will be any US/IOA discounts coming up in September.  I know about UTC, etc. Ideally we would just like to do one day (WWOHP is a must) because we will mostly be doing Disney (have AP).  Also just found out about Orlando's Magical Dining Month in September & am psyched about that.  Anyone "been there, done that?"



Hi. We will be staying at Harbour Lakes the first week of September. Can you tell me where I can get more information on the 'Magical Dining Month'?


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> Hi. We will be staying at Harbour Lakes the first week of September. Can you tell me where I can get more information on the 'Magical Dining Month'?



Google is your friend.

http://www.visitorlando.com/magicaldining/

Check restaurant.com first as I notice some on this list that are a better deal through restaurant.com.


----------



## happyfoot

kds4 said:


> Hi. We will be staying at Harbour Lakes the first week of September. Can you tell me where I can get more information on the 'Magical Dining Month'?



Here are the two websites I googled to find out about Orlando's Magical Dining Month (September).  Hope this helps!

http://www.visitorlando.com/magicaldining/

http://orlando.about.com/od/seasonalevents/a/magicaldining.htm


----------



## Nickfromct

Quimby4 said:


> *I am looking to do an XYZ for March 2012, could someone PM me when they hear the booking window is opened into March 2012?*
> 
> Thanks to this thread I booked an XYZ for Dec. in Palm Springs.
> 
> I wonder if I could book an XYZ for my XYZ booking....does that make sense?
> 
> The II rep I spoke to said XYZ was only available at destinations with excess inventory like Palm Springs, Vegas, Orlando.  I asked about Hawaii and he said no.  He also said only studios were allowed to be booked in Vegas and Palm Springs...does that sound right?
> 
> Many thanks!



Not correct. I booked 2brs at Shadow ridge and Grand Chateau using xyz within the past 6 months.


----------



## BevL

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been covered but can't think of the right search term to look for it.

I made an exchange today for April of 2012.  Right now XYZ currently goes to December.  When it opens up, I can then call to see if my exchange will qualify, right?  Or is the "locked" to when XYZ was running to as of today, when the exchange was made?

Thanks


----------



## TSPam

Hi you can do an XYZ on your exchange until it occurs (April 2012). It is not based on when you made the exchange but XYZ must be booked (not used) before the original exchange accurs


----------



## BevL

TSPam said:


> Hi you can do an XYZ on your exchange until it occurs (April 2012). It is not based on when you made the exchange but XYZ must be booked (not used) before the original exchange accurs



I'm sorry, I'm not usually this thick but I what I want to know is, for example, my confirmed exchange is for check in in April.  So let's say by mid March, they extend the XYZ to, say, September.  Can I get a second exchange via XYZ for, say, July in Palm Springs or does the check in date of my XYZ exchange have to be on or before the date of my original exchange?

I hope that makes sense.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## heathpack

You deadline to book the XYZ is the check in date of the exchange you made with your original deposit, in your example April.

You can book travel out as far as the XYZ grid allows at the time you make the booking.

So if you wait until April and at that time XYZs are bookable into Sept, then you could book an XYZ for any check in until Sept.  It's fine if you travel on the XYZ after the date of your exchange, as long as you make the booking before.


----------



## BevL

heathpack said:


> You deadline to book the XYZ is the check in date of the exchange you made with your original deposit, in your example April.
> 
> You can book travel out as far as the XYZ grid allows at the time you make the booking.
> 
> So if you wait until April and at that time XYZs are bookable into Sept, then you could book an XYZ for any check in until Sept.  It's fine if you travel on the XYZ after the date of your exchange, as long as you make the booking before.



Thank you very much for that clear explanation - my synapses have been misfiring, I guess, and I didn't understand that part at all.

Bev


----------



## Quimby4

Nickfromct said:


> Not correct. I booked 2brs at Shadow ridge and Grand Chateau using xyz within the past 6 months.



Hmmm, I wonder if it was cause I was booking Palm Springs for Dec, kind of a high season there, I think...now I wonder if I should call another rep.
What months did you stay at Shadow Ridge and Grand Chateau? 
I am waiting to see if Vegas is avail. for March 2012
Thx.


----------



## Topfuelweb

BevL said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not usually this thick but I what I want to know is, for example, my confirmed exchange is for check in in April.  So let's say by mid March, they extend the XYZ to, say, September.  Can I get a second exchange via XYZ for, say, July in Palm Springs or does the check in date of my XYZ exchange have to be on or before the date of my original exchange?
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bev



I am a bit confused as well. Please help me understand a situation that I have come across. I own 2 weeks EOY in Maui at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club. Two years ago we decided not to go to Maui and instead travel to Naples. When we went to deposit our weeks in II, they rep said because of the Maui weeks, you would be entitled to two "bonus weeks" which had a list of properties and dates we could choose from and they issued us a resort accommodations certificate. We had to use these within 12 months. So we used the bonus weeks to go to Orlando in 2010, then used our Marriott weeks in 2011 to go to Naples. I called II last week to do the same thing and then they explained the programs have changed, so I assume these XYZ weeks are similiar am I correct??

Thx


----------



## BevL

Topfuelweb said:


> I am a bit confused as well. Please help me understand a situation that I have come across. I own 2 weeks EOY in Maui at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club. Two years ago we decided not to go to Maui and instead travel to Naples. When we went to deposit our weeks in II, they rep said because of the Maui weeks, you would be entitled to two "bonus weeks" which had a list of properties and dates we could choose from and they issued us a resort accommodations certificate. We had to use these within 12 months. So we used the bonus weeks to go to Orlando in 2010, then used our Marriott weeks in 2011 to go to Naples. I called II last week to do the same thing and then they explained the programs have changed, so I assume these XYZ weeks are similiar am I correct??
> 
> Thx



What you were given were accomodation certificates, which II hands out to get desirable deposits.  You have to deposit within certain date parameters, etc. and it's not guaranteed that your deposit will get an accomodation certificate (AC) year after year.

Sounds like you were entitled to ACs when you deposited last time, but are not this time.

The XYZ is a bit different.  You have to call in to get it, it's not like a week in your online account.  

An AC is good for a year - XYZ is sort of being extended at the whim of Interval.  And my guess would be that, although an AC is restrictive respecing what areas you can use it for, an XYZ exchange would be more restrictive - it really is for areas with a lot of timeshares in times of the year they have an oversupply.

But that's just my two cent thumbnail sketch.

Bev


----------



## JanT

*Another Question*

We received an accomodation certificate when we made a deposit of a Marriott week.

If we use the accomodation certificate to book an exchange can we then get an XYZ week with that exchange?

Hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## irishween

I have tried to use xyz for accomodation certificates that I booked.  II told me they can not be used for AC.  Maybe someone else has had a different experience than me.


----------



## 22go

I just spoke to an II rep today who said the XYZ exchange must take place before the original start date of the exchange. I questioned her and she verified this with a supervisor. Has anyone booked before the start date of the exchange and traveled after the exchange date? I am so confused.


----------



## jjluhman

I have booked several of them.  I have always booked before the start date of the exchange that I am using and traveled after the exchange.  I just booked one last month.  I went to Williamsburg at the end of July and booked an XYZ for Virginia Beach in November.  I also went to Key West in February and booked an XYZ to Orlando for this October.


----------



## dioxide45

22go said:


> I just spoke to an II rep today who said the XYZ exchange must take place before the original start date of the exchange. I questioned her and she verified this with a supervisor. Has anyone booked before the start date of the exchange and traveled after the exchange date? I am so confused.



Call back and get a different rep.


----------



## JPrisco

Just got an XYZ for Grande Vista in Orlando for late Feb 2012.  
Saves me a bunch of money on extending my spring break trip.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
Does that mean that the grid now runs to the end of February for the type I XYZ?


----------



## momeason

tiel said:


> We got 2 XYZs last week, for the first time ever.  We were told they were good until Nov 30, 2011.  No mention was made of the holiday being excluded, but we didn't ask either.  Now, we're trying to figure out how we can take advantage of them.



I was told today that I could book anything that was available for immediate confirmation before my week in Sedona that starts April 7. I have started my search, but have not figured out where I want to go.. Any suggestions?  I could go in late Oct-Nov 15, but I would prefer to take a trip during the winter doldrums in Jan, Feb or March.


----------



## TSPam

I was talking to II today and was told that the XYZ type I (grid type where you get a second same size (or larger unit) for exchange fee only) are still only until end of January. The type II where you exchange a large unit for two smaller units does not have the grid restrictions but must be booked before the first exchange is used. I think the previous poster maybe did the type II. I also learned that the type II's are based on private sleeping capacity so if you exchange something that sleeps 12 privately (3 or 4 bedroom) you could get three 1 bedrooms that sleep 4 privately or 2 2bedrooms that sleep 6 privately ( and maybe even 6 studios that sleep 2 privately-- didn't ask this one specifically but works the same way)


----------



## momeason

*Booked XYZ, can I XYZ my XYZ?*

Hi,
I booked my first XYZ. I originally relinquished a studio for a Flexchange in Las Vegas- 2 br on Sept 18,2011
I got a 1 bedroom at the Marriott in Breckenridge for Dec 3, 2011.

The rep asked me what size unit I had in Las Vegas. I said 2 BR and he let me get the 1 br in Breckenridge..largest unit at that Marriott. Was very easy!

Can I XYZ the XYZ exchange? Someone asked that but I do not know if anyone has done it. II probably does not mark the exchange as XYZ. Still have the 2 br in Sedona  in April to XYZ..will wait awhile so I can do it in early 2012.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
II does know if your exchange is an XYZ. If you go to your history under exchanges it will be listed as XYZ-two for 1


----------



## momeason

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> II does know if your exchange is an XYZ. If you go to your history under exchanges it will be listed as XYZ-two for 1



Thanks!
Just saw that a few minutes before I logged in to TUG. Someone had asked that question before, but I never saw the answer.


----------



## danrucker3

*Thanks for the Info on XYZ trades!*

I didn't know about these trades until I stumbled across this thread.  I have a reservation already in for late September, and there are XYZ available for us!  Big thanks to my fellow TUGgers for disseminating this info!


----------



## b2bailey

*XYZ -- say what???*

I just ready through this entire XYZ thread -- and I've done the same thing previously. The first time, I thought an XYZ exchange had to take place as a week before or after the week you have already reserved -- AT THE SAME RESORT. I called Interval, tried it and was turned down due to lack of availability.

Now as I have re-read this thread -- trying my very best to grasp the concept, it seems like there are TWO types of XYZ?

I have an exchange, through Interval, for a Lake Tahoe resort starting October 14. Is this something that I can use to leverage an XYZ exchange -- what are the parameters of what I can request?

Many thanks -- don't know why I am having so much trouble understanding this concept.


----------



## heathpack

b2bailey said:


> I just ready through this entire XYZ thread -- and I've done the same thing previously. The first time, I thought an XYZ exchange had to take place as a week before or after the week you have already reserved -- AT THE SAME RESORT. I called Interval, tried it and was turned down due to lack of availability.
> 
> Now as I have re-read this thread -- trying my very best to grasp the concept, it seems like there are TWO types of XYZ?
> 
> I have an exchange, through Interval, for a Lake Tahoe resort starting October 14. Is this something that I can use to leverage an XYZ exchange -- what are the parameters of what I can request?
> 
> Many thanks -- don't know why I am having so much trouble understanding this concept.



Yes, you are eligible for an XYZ.  You  need to book it by Oct 14 but can travel afterward- ie anytime from today until whatever date XYZs are bookable until right now (I believe Jan).  You can get a unit size equivalent to whatever your original deposit was.

H


----------



## mdurette

A bit more information about available time just in case anyone needs.
Tried to XYZ into an Orlando studio (Marriott Harbor Lake).
They could not do the studio unit with a start date of Jan 1st but could do a 
1BR unit for the 5th.

Reason is they still consider the checkin of Jan 1 a holiday week.


----------



## krmlaw

ok - so think i can get a check in for feb 12 in orlando? are they out to feb?


----------



## TSPam

I don't know if XYZ is into February yet but when I was talking to and II advisor he checked and last year there was no XYZ in Orlando for February.


----------



## erm

Yesterday I exchanged a 1 bedroom Beachplace Towers (March check in date) for a 2 bedroom Harbour Lakes with a late March check in.  I was able to get an xyz into Lakeshore Reserve 1 bedroom LK for the same time.  My understanding is that there are 2 kinds of xyzs, one has a grid, and the other is tied to what you're deposit is.  BTW, checked the Marriott site and the Lakeshore Reserve unit at that time of year rents for $398 per night.  I think I made a terrific exchange. Also, I own at Legend's Edge and my Beachplace deposit was a reservation I made through the Florida Club.  Love the FC too.


----------



## kds4

erm said:


> Yesterday I exchanged a 1 bedroom Beachplace Towers (March check in date) for a 2 bedroom Harbour Lakes with a late March check in.  I was able to get an xyz into Lakeshore Reserve 1 bedroom LK for the same time.  My understanding is that there are 2 kinds of xyzs, one has a grid, and the other is tied to what you're deposit is.  BTW, checked the Marriott site and the Lakeshore Reserve unit at that time of year rents for $398 per night.  I think I made a terrific exchange. Also, I own at Legend's Edge and my Beachplace deposit was a reservation I made through the Florida Club.  Love the FC too.



Glad I saw this post. I have an existing exchange for a Studio scheduled for October 2012. Just confirmed a 1BR XYZ in Orlando for February 2012. There are indeed two different XYZs; 1 with a grid and 1 without. Not all II reps realize there are 2 different types (assuming they even know about XYZ at all). If I hadn't known, I would have lost out on this because Orlando is not 'on the grid' in February. However, since this XYZ was based on an existing exchange, I was entitled to look outside the grid for availability.

Nice ...


----------



## erm

Kds4, so glad you were able to get an xyz into Orlando for February.  Enjoy!  Isn't TUG great?  I've learned so much and continue to get the most from my timeshares because of the folks that contribute.


----------



## thickey

*Have to ask... what is XYZ?*

I am a weeks owner, not in any points system.  I have never heard of XYZ.


----------



## tarahsu

*Newbie - what is XYZ?*

Where do I find this on II?


----------



## yumdrey

You cannot find XYZ info on II.
Go sightings board, there's most updated info about XYZ.


----------



## thickey

*Yet another question!*

This is an exciting thread for me, as I am just learning of this XYZ thingamajig!  Some posters are saying that an XYZ exchange is based on the DEPOSIT, others are saying it would be based on a current EXCHANGE... Which is it?   I have an *unfulfilled* on-going request (already deposited), and I need to book Orlando in late November.  Am I eligible for an XYZ, or can I only get one when I have a confirmed reservation?
Thanks!


----------



## yumdrey

thickey said:


> This is an exciting thread for me, as I am just learning of this XYZ thingamajig!  Some posters are saying that an XYZ exchange is based on the DEPOSIT, others are saying it would be based on a current EXCHANGE... Which is it?   I have an *unfulfilled* on-going request (already deposited), and I need to book Orlando in late November.  Am I eligible for an XYZ, or can I only get one when I have a confirmed reservation?
> Thanks!



you can have xyz only when u have a confirmed exchange.


----------



## kds4

yumdrey said:


> You cannot find XYZ info on II.
> Go sightings board, there's most updated info about XYZ.



Where is the sightings board? I cannot locate it.


----------



## yumdrey

kds4 said:


> Where is the sightings board? I cannot locate it.



You should be a member (pay $15) to have access to sightings.
It mentions you are still guest (under your user ID), that's why you cannot see sightings.


----------



## jules54

Thanks to this post I got my 1st XYZ exchange. I confirmed a super exchange into a 3bedroom at a new resort in Cabo for Thanksgiving week. I used a one bedroom at a Cabo resort to confirm this. I still needed a few nights from the week before so called II had them search and got a studio at a decent resort for 174.00 without giving up a week. I figured if the units showed up on the bonus week grid they most likely showed up on XYZ inventory.


----------



## kds4

yumdrey said:


> You should be a member (pay $15) to have access to sightings.
> It mentions you are still guest (under your user ID), that's why you cannot see sightings.



Got it. I am now a member.   Would you tell me where to look for the Sightings board. Thanks.


----------



## erm

It is near the very end of the forums.  You need to be logged in to see it.


----------



## C30NY

Anyone know how far out XYZ is now running?

Also, do I call an II rep directly, or would I just call my normal Starwood desk at II?

Thanks!


----------



## TSPam

last I talked to my rep it was end of February. I think not Presidents week though.


----------



## Quiet Pine

Just got my very first TS exchange (a June 2012 week in the Berkshires, sandwiched between a family wedding and college reunion) and I'm ready to investigate XYZ. Some questions:
1) I deposited 1BR SDO; do I phone the Starwood at II desk, or basic II phone#?
2) I can call to reserve XYZ up until June 2012, right?
3) How can I prescreen before my call to see what TS might be available? Don't want to waste the rep's time asking about one TS after another.
4) Can I book an XYZ and use a guest certificate for a family member?
5) Because I have a confirmed reservation, I can seek XYZ outside the grid, right? Is there a precise II term for this?

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## TSPam

Here is what I know
1) call whoever you usually call so starwood desk for you
2)yes, you can reserve up until june but XYZ is only until february at the moment.
3)xyz is usually available for areas with lots of inventory. If you have any grid AC it is usually the same locations.
4) pretty sure that you can use a guest certificate with and XYZ. I have not done it but I think that you can
5) I don't think that you can book outside the grid. There is another type of XYZ where you confirm a unit that sleeps less than you give up and these ones can and be used where ever and when ever. 
The type 1 - XYZ only work with a confirmed exchange and only to the places on the grid in the months that are available.


----------



## yumdrey

so far, you can book until end of Feb 2012 for XYZ.
If you want something in June, you need to wait until grid is opened for that month.
Yes, you can use guest certificate.


----------



## Quiet Pine

heathpack said:


> You can book travel out as far as the XYZ grid allows at the time you make the booking.



Is there a way I can see the XYZ grid, or is it visible only to II reps? Apparently AC uses the same grid, but I have none. Would available Getaways (indicating excess inventory) be a close substitute?


----------



## tschwa2

Use shortstay options with 6 days.  XYZ usually has this inventory or better.  You can't tell with getaways because some of it is developer inventory that is not available for XYZ.  Certainly if it is getaway inventory that you can't see with your regular deposit it is not going to be available with XYZ.


----------



## mdurette

I got one last night.  My 1BR Coconut Palms Resort has now been sucessfully used for a 2BR at Marriott Harbor Lake in October and a 2BR at Inn Seasons South Mountain for December.


----------



## rsteenblik

Thanks for the tips everyone.  We have been trying to exchange into a 2-bedroom at Shadow Ridge during Thanksgiving since February as part of a family reunion.  This morning I saw a 1-bedroom and a lockoff available, so I called and was able to book them both as part of an XYZ exchange.  I never would have known about XYZ if it weren't for this forum.  

Now we just have to cross our fingers that Marriott will combine the two units together for us when we stay so we can keep the family together. 

Rob


----------



## amycurl

This is a great thread! Thanks for all the information. I just wanted to clarify how the XYZ week works....

We have a confirmed exchange for a 2BR at Barony on HHI for the end of February that was booked last week. Can we call II now about the XYZ week? If we wanted to get a week on the East Coast for the first week of April, should we wait to call when the XYZ booking window goes out that far?  Is there anything else that we need to know? Is their any additional cost (pay another exchange fee, for example?)

Thanks for all the info, everyone. And to think I once thought of myself as a knowledgeable timeshare owner!  

Amy


----------



## dmbrand

Hi amycurl,

The XYZ exchange week has to be taken before the original exchange week start date.  As an example, we deposited our owned unit and made an exchange for an April 2012 week in Las Vegas.  We were able to attach an XYZ exchange onto this Las Vegas exchange for a Sept 2011 week in Tahoe. We would not have been able to attach any week with a start date later than our April exchange.

The XYZ exchanges can only be done through an Interval rep over the phone, not online, and cost $169 for me.  I do not own any units within a timeshare system such as Hyatt, Marriott, Starwood, etc.  They may have different pricing for these exchanges.

Hope this helps.


----------



## heathpack

dmbrand said:


> Hi amycurl,
> 
> The XYZ exchange week has to be taken before the original exchange week start date...
> Hope this helps.



This is actually incorrect.

One must book the XYZ week before the check in date of the exchange being used to book the XYZ week.  

Travel can take place after the exchange week.

If your exchange is for April 1, 2012, you must book your XYZ before April 1.  But at the time you book, you may book an XYZ as far out as the grid allows.  If you are told differently when you speak to II, hang up and call again.

H


----------



## TSPam

The only time that you would have to book your XYZ before your confirmed exchange week would be if the original deposit week was expiring exactly when your confirmed week was.

So if your deposited week was to expire April 8th and you have a confirmed exchange for april 1 your would have to book an XYZ before April 1 because the deposit would have expired for any weeks after that.

This would almost never happen. I for one never book that close to a deposit expiring.


----------



## dmbrand

Oops, this whole time I thought we had to use the XYZ exchange before the start date of the original exchange. Thanks for the correction. 

My last exchange had been so far out into the future (18 months), that it wasn't difficult to find an XYZ for an earlier time.


----------



## amycurl

Thanks for the clarification. Our deposit wasn't that close to expiring, so we should be good on that front. May definitely need to investigate, now that I know we'd be able to use it. 

As always, you guys are the best!


----------



## enma

Love the XYZ...just got a week at Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge for March 10th   check-in


----------



## happyfoot

*Willow Ridge Lodge*



enma said:


> Love the XYZ...just got a week at Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge for March 10th   check-in



You will love it there - one of our home resorts.  Try to attend the resort's "Celebration" dinner (there's a small fee).  They showcase many of the area performers while you're enjoying dinner (many pass around coupons) and it's a great chance to get a glimpse of all the great entertainment available, especially if you've never been before.  They also have a free wine & cheese social that's very nice & a beautiful indoor pool.  I would say don't miss The Duttons (my personal fav) & Shoji is unbelieveable (make sure you check out both the women's & men's bathrooms!). :whoopie:


----------



## LLW

A question: what will happen to the XYZ exchange if you cancel the first original exchange?


----------



## yumdrey

LLW said:


> A question: what will happen to the XYZ exchange if you cancel the first original exchange?



II rep said, if you cancel the original exchange, II rep "should cancel" XYZ too. However, they can leave it (not cancel) and if you're lucky, you can use XYZ.
All XYZ are bounded by the original exchanges.


----------



## enma

How about if you rebook your original exchange? Let's say to another resort at a later date?


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
I was told that if you have to cancel the original exchange that the XYZ will automatically be cancelled ( though maybe not right away). I was told that I could re-exchange and keep the XYZ in place. 
XYZ are associated with an exchange and unless you have already taken the XYZ it should be cancelled if the original is cancelled.
This is what I have been told. I have not tried to do it other than this way.


----------



## LLW

I was told (after I asked the question) that if you cancel the original exchange, the XYZ becomes the first exchange, and you can book another XYZ, since the XYZ was already tied to the same home week. Of course you would lose the exchange fee on the cancelled exchange. And II would get a third exchange fee on the second XYZ by selling another surplus week.

Of course I could have been confused.


----------



## enma

How about cancelling XYZ week or replacing it? I have one XYZ week that I can't use. I haven't called II yet, wondering if anyone knows if that can be changed/replaced for another exchange fee.


----------



## jpc763

Hi,

I confirmed an exchange for Marriott's Imperial Palms (3BR) for Thanksgiving 2012!  I gave up Imperial Palms for Spring Break 2012.

I have a couple of questions for the experts as I had never heard of XYZ until reading this thread!  Thanks!
1) Do you think that this exchange would qualify for XYZ?
2) When would summer months open up if II was to extend?  It appears that you can book XYZ into March.
3) Do you pay the $169 now and then match the XYZ through the inventory online or do you do it all over the phone in one phone call?

Thanks again!  John


----------



## jjluhman

John - 

You pay the exchange fee when you book the week.  You are only able to book an XYZ week on the telephone and the availability is limited.  You will have to call periodically to find out when the dates are extended. They seem to extend every few weeks.   Good luck!


----------



## glypnirsgirl

This was my third time to use the XYZ exchange. Last year, the XYZs were phenomenal - both exchanges were into Hawaii at first class resorts.

This XYZ is not so amazing; it is into Virginia Beach in February - but I love it because I wll get to see my kids and stay in a nice place that is close to the airport. 

WOO HOO!

elaine


----------



## Bee

Elaine,

What Hawaiian resorts were you able to get with XYZ? I have an exchange in late April that I would like to get a week in Hawaii using XYZ.

Thank you,
Bee


----------



## wyannuzzi

Hi, I just exchanged into a week at Cypress Harbour from 11/17/12 to 11/24/12.  When XYZ's open up for Nov 2012, would I be able to get an XYZ week for the same time (so family can join us) and can I get a guest cert for an XYZ week.  Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
The week that you have is Thanksgiving and I am not positive that XYZ will work for the holiday. When I asked this year, when November was just added to the grid I was told it went up to the holiday but I don't know if that was just how far the grid had extended to or if the holiday week was excluded. Others may have more details.
You can get a guest certificate but if you will be at the resort with your guests you don't need a certificate. Put both rooms in your name and then add their names if you wish at the resort.


----------



## mdurette

I recently took advantage of an XYZ exhange.

Now...I'm looking to do another - but the only things I have book now are:

1.  On a short Short Stay exchange.
2.  On the "valueable customer" AC given by II.

Can I xyz off of one of these?
Also - has anyone been able to get an XYZ into Orlando the last week of December?


----------



## TSPam

Hi,
XYZ can only go against regular deposits so you can't use them if you have already used a shortstay or for an AC.
Also, XYZ can not be used for holidays so if a holiday is included in the week it is not eligible. That means that a week that includes Christmas or new years will not be allowed.


----------



## CherylH

*XYZ-- can you get a guest certificate with it?*

I am trying to understand XYZ and am wondering, can I get a guest certificate for a friend to use on on my XYZ exchange,  or must it only be used by the member?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## 1st Class

CherylH said:


> I am trying to understand XYZ and am wondering, *can I get a guest certificate for a friend to use on on my XYZ exchange*,  or must it only be used by the member?  Thanks for any help.



Yes, you can, but you may not need one depending on the resort.  I recently bought two GCs, and when I placed a view request the front desk clerk offered to add their names to the reservation.  So, I would suggest you call the resort first before buying the GC.


----------



## jpc763

Does anyone know when the XYZ weeks go out to?

Thanks, John


----------



## MabelP

Wondering the same.I want to book Tahoe for May.


----------



## BocaBoy

jpc763 said:


> Does anyone know when the XYZ weeks go out to?
> 
> Thanks, John


A few days ago I was told they now go through March.


----------



## jmzf1958

*Xyz Exchange*

Hi.  I received an exchange from II earlier this year to be used in September of 2012.  Am I eligible for an xyz exchange?  If so, what is the xyz exchange for this time period and do I use the xyz exchange before using my September of 2012 exchange?  I've used an xyz previously, but I can't recall how it works.  Thanks.   Judy


----------



## momeason

Yes,you are eligible for XYZ if you have a confirmed exchange for Sept, 2012. You need to call II before your exchange in September and book an XYZ. The XYZ week can be after your Sept week, but the reservation must be made before your Sept week exchange. The window for the XYZ bonus week is a few months out. Right now it seems to be through March. If you want to go on a trip between now and the end of March, then you first do a search of available inventory for that time period. If you find a week you want , then you call II and request that week. Pay $170 exchange fee and you are done. The XYZ week must be from available inventory. If you want to take a trip later then you wait until the XYZ window is open for when you want to go. I have not figured out a rhyme or reason for the XYZ window. Never seen it more than 4 months out, sometimes it is less.  You have to call and find out what the current XYZ window is. If the agent you are talking to seems uninformed, hang up and try again.
I think XYZs are supposed to be based on the size of your original deposit, but the last one I did, they based it on the size of the unit I had obtained. I used a studio to exchange in flexchange and obtained a 2 BR unit in Las Vegas. When I called to XYZ, I said I wanted to XYZ my Las Vegas week. ( I have later confirmed exchanges) The rep asked what size unit I had in Las Vegas. I said 2 BR. I exchanged for a Marriott in Breckenridge, Co. The largest unit at that resort was a 1BR. There were studios at the Breckenridge resort, but I was given a 1 BR. We went to Breck on Dec 3-10. It was a great week in a Marriott for $170.
Good luck. I love XYZ. Your experience totally depends on the agent you get. If you don't like the answer, hang up. You may very well get a different answer/result from a different agent.


----------



## MabelP

XYZs are out to April at this point. I called last week.


----------



## donnaval

*XYZ Frustration*

Why do I have no luck at all with getting a single agent who has even heard of XYZs, let alone know how to do one?  I am polite, I am knowledgeable, but all that happens is I get one agent after another who simply can't comprehend what I'm asking.  None of them even know there is such a thing as an XYZ exchange.  I have tried several times, using the "hang up if they don't know what you're talking about" strategy, to no avail.  Today (a bad day I know, since I assume lots of the more knowledgeable are off for the holiday but I had some time) I got yet another agent who had never heard of XZY, who tried to shuffle me off to Diamond Resorts (my underlying unit is not a Diamond resort), and who expressed serious doubt that I was calling the right exchange company.  Eventually she switched me to a supervisor, and there....

The scenario:  I exchanged a 2-br unit with a December 2012 check-in (Christmas week) for a 2-br unit with a check-in January 21 2012.  My understanding is that I can request an XYZ for a 2-br unit if it is on the grid, as long as I make the request before January 21, and as long as the check-in date for what I'm requesting occurs before the original deposit's check-in date.  Am I wrong about this?

I must be, because the supervisor said, nope, absolutely not, no XZY for me - I *could* have had one, but I would have had to book it at the time of the original reservation.  I politely explained to her my understanding that I could book an XYZ up to the date of check-in for the qualifying exchange.  She said I was misinformed.  She said that she could possibly over-ride the system *one time as a courtesy* since an agent may have given me incorrect information.  Then, it didn't matter anyway because even if she was able to give me the one-time exception, the reservation I wanted started in February but ended in March, and the grid for that area did not go to March, so once again no XYZ for me.

I can understand the part about the reservation encroaching into March.  I cannot understand her insistence that the XYZ had to be booked at the same time I made the first exchange.

It just seems so screwy that so many agents are clueless about the program.  No visible grid or guidelines for exchangers to review before going through the process.  I am envious of everyone's success with this - it has simply been very frustrating for me, with nothing to show for it yet.   

I'm not going to give up, but am I using the wrong terminology, or do I need to call a special number or


----------



## klpca

The guy I spoke to mentioned it to me during my initial exchange phone call and he called it a "2 for 1", not an xyz. When I asked if it was an xyz he acted like he didn't know what I was referring to. I think that tuggers call it an xyz but I'm not sure that's what the II people call it.


----------



## dioxide45

Another term is "XYZ Type 1".


----------



## momeason

*XYZ name*

When I booked my XYZ, it posted in my history as an XYZ exchange. i am planning to do one this week. Hopefully, there will not be problems.


----------



## thinze3

I was told a few days ago that the XYZ inventory was essentially the same as a typical AC grid.  The agent had to get up and go get a chart.  I was looking for San Antonio and was told Texas was not on the list.


----------



## tschwa2

I also look at the 6 night shortstay availability and dates to get a very rough idea of dates open for different locations.  In the past XYZ seemed to have slightly better availability but that could be changing.


----------



## momeason

thinze3 said:


> I was told a few days ago that the XYZ inventory was essentially the same as a typical AC grid.  The agent had to get up and go get a chart.  I was looking for San Antonio and was told Texas was not on the list.



Riverside Suites is great in San Antonio but it took me almost 2 years to get it. We went in late April, 2011.


----------



## momeason

*Wonderful II rep*



momeason said:


> When I booked my XYZ, it posted in my history as an XYZ exchange. I am planning to do one this week. Hopefully, there will not be problems.



I am waiting for an II rep right now. I called to XYZ.
My last XYZ shows in my history as:
 Two for One Exchange Special
  XYZ
I am hoping to get another 1 or 2  br. Last time I used XYZ to get a 1 br in Breckenridge. I had originally relinquished a studio in Flexchange for a 2 br in Las Vegas.

Yeah! I obtained a 1 BR with full kitchen. The rep was the nicest, most helpful I have ever spoken with. Her name is Naomi and she gave me her phone # and ext. She does not work on Thursdays or Saturdays. She has been with II since 2003.
Naomi at 800-722-1791, ext 8415. If her line is busy..keep trying!


----------



## momeason

BTW, I booked April 26-May 3 at the Marriott Willow Ridge in Branson. My original deposit was a Wyndham studio to get a 2BR at Marriott Ocean Watch in MB, now a 1BR at the Marriott in Branson. Good deal out of a Wyndham Studio!!


----------



## momeason

Where do I find the AC grid?


----------



## momeason

You can call any of the II numbers and put in ext 8415. The number I first gave you is always busy tonight. I just used one of the reg exchange dept numbers on the website and put in her ext and talked to Naomi again.


----------



## elaine

I am confused. If I deposited a 2BR 8/12/2011 week and confirmed a 1/5/2013 week (studio) can I get an XYZ until 1/5/13--or am I out of luck b/c my deposited week was 8/12/2011 and that time has passed? Also, anyone inquire or have luck for getting XYZ Orlando week before Easter (4/1/2012)?


----------



## Bee

A couple of weeks ago, I got a week an XYZ week at Marriott Timber Lodge in South Lake Tahoe. The week starts Memorial Day weekend. It will probably be a bit cool, but I'm sure we will have a good time!


----------



## momeason

Elaine, you have until 1/4/2013 to book an XYZ. You can book it anytime before your confirmed exchange starts. You must book by phone.


----------



## momeason

*Royal Sands-Cancun .. ever on the XYZ grid?*

I was thinking about putting in an ongoing request for Royal Sands Cancun but I saw it available the other day while doing an all destinations search. That made me think maybe it would be on the XYZ grid in winter. If it is, I would rather search for something that I definitely could not get on XYZ, like New Orleans Quarter House. 
Has anyone picked up good resorts in Mexico in Winter with an XYZ? I wish we could see the mysterious XYZ grid.
I am intrigued with the reviews for the Royal Sands. It sounds so nice.


----------



## TSPam

Elaine, 
The only time that your deposit would matter is if it was about to expire but your 8/12/11 wouldn't expire until 8/12/13 so you have no problem.
I have a deposit that will expire May 12th this year so if I want an XYZ it must be booked before the exchange (still to be done) happens and before May 12th


----------



## momeason

I asked my favorite II agent and she said Cancun is on the current XYZ grid in April and May. The current XYZ grid goes through June. If I was going to XYZ right now, I would do a search for all available destinations through June.
If I find something available that appeals to me, then I would call and try to book it. Each time I have called and tried to book from available inventory I have been successful. Marriotts- Dec in Breckenridge, Co and late April in Branson, Mo. Good shoulder seasons both times.


----------



## cory30

*XYZ over holidays?*

I know that XYZ guidelines indicate holidays are excluded. However, I noted where someone had received one over the Memorial Day week. Has anyone had any success with XYZ over a holiday such as Christmas in an over built or off season area?


----------



## wyannuzzi

I just called and got a Cypress Harbour XYZ for June 10th and a guest certificate for it.  First time I did this and it only took 10 minutes to complete.  Thank you Tug members for all the advice on XYZ's and Timeshares!!!!!


----------



## twinmommy19

Not for Christmas but we got a 3 BR unit in Villas at Fairway in the Poconos over MLK weekend.  Considering it was off of a 1 BR unit trade, I thought this was a great deal.  The unit was actually beautiful.


----------



## jpc763

wyannuzzi said:


> I just called and got a Cypress Harbour XYZ for June 10th and a guest certificate for it.  First time I did this and it only took 10 minutes to complete.  Thank you Tug members for all the advice on XYZ's and Timeshares!!!!!


So the grid is now open into June?


----------



## exyeh

yes, I called and was told many days ago.


----------



## hefleycatz

Just got an XYZ (2for1) to go along with my exchange into Tahiti Village Las Vegas for the week of June 18 thru 25th.  Exchanged 1 bdrm SVV for 2 bdrm, but they would only XYZ size 1 bdrm, but that's ok.   Happy with that.  

So yes, the June grid is open.  (at least in Vegas)

lee


----------

